# Is it ok to feed raw bones to my dog



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

My Gsd is 10 months old and I have been reading about feeding her raw meat and bones. I have read the chicken bones can do more damage than good to a dog. Would like to know if any body feeds there dog raw bones.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you talking about the bones that come from the grocery store?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

There are many people, including myself, who feed their dog raw meat and bones of many different animals. Cooked bones are the ones you want to avoid (unless they are cooked down to mush)- that is what people refer to when they say not to give your dog chicken bones. 

Check out the raw feeding section on this forum (the section you posted in)- there is tons of good information.

B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes chicken wings from the grocery store.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Some good books:

Leerburg | Raw & Natural Nutrition for Dogs

Leerburg | Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats

Leerburg | Raw Dog Food

Some good links:

Leerburg Dog Training | Q&A Feeding a Raw Diet

Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site

Raw Fed Dogs

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

Make sure that a raw diet is right for YOU and your dog. If you do your research and feed a well balanced raw diet your dog will thrive. You need to make sure YOU are behind your decision because there are going to be a lot of people out there against it. Make sure you have your facts straight and you can answer good honest questions that your vet may have. I have found that when a client walks in and actually knows what they are doing, good vets will support them even if they don't agree with the diet itself.

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs eat raw chicken leg quarters a couple of times a week. Good protein and keeps their teeth clean. I like the leg quarters because it gives them something to crunch on and clean their teeth. Chicken wings I found to be too small; they tried to swallow them whole.


----------



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

Am not going to go all out with the raw diet. I was just thinking of giving my dog some chicken wings as a treat.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tuc said:


> Am not going to go all out with the raw diet. I was just thinking of giving my dog some chicken wings as a treat.


Just make sure they don't swallow them whole. If they try, give something bigger.


----------



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

Chicken legs it is then. Thanks


----------

